# Norwegian Modern Architecture



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how interesting it is, but I thought I would make a thread where I can post some peaces of modern architecture that I find interesting and which are found around Norway. I see that one of the other such thread includes everything post '50s as modern, so I guess I can go with that cut-off point for this thread too.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lets us start with this infill in Korsgata 5 in Oslo. It's located in an area known as Ny York at Grunerløkka. The building was completed in 2010 and was designed by Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The apartment project Breiavannet Park i Bergelandsgate in Stavanger. The project was completed in 2009 and was designed by Helen & Hard.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lysakaer Brygge at Lysaker in the municipality of Bærum. The complex was completed in 2004 with Kari Nissen Brodtkorb as the architect.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Eidsvoll train station, serving the town of Sundet in Eidsvoll municipality. The train station was opened in 1998 and was designed by Arne Henriksen arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Knarvik community church in the municipality of Lindås. The church was completed in 2014 with Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter as the architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Cabin located at Lyngholmen in Lillesand. The cabin was completed in 2012 and was designed by Lund Hagem architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Borkeplassen in Trondheim. The building was completed in 2006 and was designed by Arne Henriksen arkitekter. It represent one of the first attempts to build large, modern buildings in solid wood here.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The apartment project called Kvartal 57 in Kristiansand. It was completed in 2017 and was designed by Kristin Jarmund arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Mortensrud church in Oslo, Norway. The church was completed in 2002 with Jensen & Skodvin as the architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New cultural house in Flekkefjord. It was completed in 2016 and drawn by Helen & Hard.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building in Storgata 5 in Fredrikstad. The building was completed in 2018 with Griff arkitektur as the architects.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Galro said:


> Knarvik community church in the municipality of Lindås. The church was completed in 2014 with Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter as the architects.


And the same designer copy pasted for the Romsdal Museum in Molde.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A project with five brick villas arranged around a common court yard in Oslo. It was completed in 2013 and R21 arkitekter were the architects behind it.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tønsberg and Færder public library in Tønsberg city centre. The building was opened in 1992 and was drawn by Lunde & Løvseth.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Infill called the Green House in Oslo. The project was completed in 2013 and was designed by Element arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Steinkjer church. It was completed in 1965 and replaced the old church that was lost in the ww2 bombings of Steinkjer. The church was designed by architect Olav S. Platou.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wow never saw a house blend so beautifully with natural surroundings as that building in Oslo, I like it! I know architects talk about it a lot and it's kind of cliche now, embedding buildings in the landscape, usually its a fail


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I quite like it too.

Here is a new project: The Norwegian Wood Lantern pavilion in Sandes. The structure was completed in 2010 and was designed by Atelier Oslo in collaboration with AWP (which appears to be from France).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building at Tjuvholmen in Oslo. It was completed in 2007 with Kristin Jarmund as the architect.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Weekend house outside of Ålesund. The building was completed in 2016 and was designed by Knut Hjeltnes arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A student housing project in Haugesund. It was completed in 2015 and was designed by Helen & Hard.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vågen high school and Sandnes culture academy in Sandnes. It was completed in 2010 and was designed by Link arkitektur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lillestrøm station in the municipality of Skedsmo. The station was completed in 1997 and was designed by Arne Henriksen arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Villa Ask apartment building in Oslo. It was completed this year and was designed by Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sæter Terrasse apartment building in Oslo. The building was completed in 2016 and was designed by A-lab.





































Drone video:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Turnéteatret i Trøndelag theater in Verdal. It was completed in 2017 and was designed by Pir 2.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Wooden infill in Bergen. It was completed in 2018 and was designed by OPA Form arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Restaurant at Aker Brygge in Oslo. It was completed in 2009 and was designed by Alliance Arkitekter in collaboration with Danish Mapt.





































Drone video:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bystasjonen apartment, office and commercial development in Sandnes. The whole thing was completed in 2014 and was designed by Brandsberg-Dahls arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Building for the Norwegian Institute for Nature Research in Trondheim. It was completed in 2013 and was drawn by Pir 2.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Conference center for the Norwegian union of education workers in Oslo. It was completed in 2009 and designed by Element arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vennesla library in Vennesla. It was completed in 2011 and was designed by Helen & Hard.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The wegde office building in Oslo. It was completed in 2016 and was designed by A-lab.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Stunning Architecture. When I came to live in Norway, I was taking pictures to all the nice buildings that came in my way. My wife (norwegian) said that everybody says that norwegian architecture is boring and boxy. I could not believe my ears, because even the smallest village has something interesting to show. I wonder if i can collaborate with my own pictures, if you don´t mind, Galro.

By the way, Gratulerer! the pictures and the selection of buildings is great.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Marsupilami said:


> Stunning Architecture. When I came to live in Norway, I was taking pictures to all the nice buildings that came in my way. My wife (norwegian) said that everybody says that norwegian architecture is boring and boxy. I could not believe my ears, because even the smallest village has something interesting to show.


It is true that modern Norwegian architecture have a generally bad reputation among Norwegians, but I’m not sure how much that apply to the buildings shown here. My impression is that buildings such as the Gardermoen airport, the Tjuvholmen developments or the library in Vennesla are well regarded by most here other than the people who are just opposed to modern architecture regardless of what. The same goes for the opera in Oslo, the new culture house in Kristiansand and a number of other buildings that I’m planning to post in the future too. 

I think what ruins the reputation of Norwegian modern architecture is that we have had serious issues with planning and developing new moderately priced neighborhoods where the masses lives their life. Instead they have ended up as crudely built commie block-like neighborhoods, only denser. In addition we have also built some proper eyesores (like the new munch museum in Oslo hno which have ruined what’s left of the reputation after that. 

But I think we become significantly better in terms of the first point during the last couple of years though.



Marsupilami said:


> I wonder if i can collaborate with my own pictures, if you don´t mind, Galro.


Yes, just try to resize them to a reasonable size and try to only post somewhat quality projects. I’m trying to make the thread into a showcase of good-ish modern buildings here.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Extension to the Borgarsyssel open air museum in Sarpsborg. It was completed in 2016 and was designed by Danish Erik Møller Arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The rebuilding and extension of Bergen Airport in Bergen. The project was completed in 2017 and was designed by Nordic Office of Architecture.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Wooden villa in Oslo. It was designed by Haugen/Zohar Arkitekter and completed in 2016.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

"Campus hotel" at the university of Stavanger. The buildings were completed in 2018 and Lund + Slaatto arkitekter were the architects behind it.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The new law faculty at the University in Oslo. The building was opened to the public yesterday. It's designed by Mad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Villa in Oslo. It was completed in 2017 and was drawn by R21 arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Plassen cultural center in Molde. It was completed in 2012 and was designed by the Danish firm 3XN architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

What is claimed to the first underwater restaurant in Europe. Its located in Lindesnes. It was completed in 2019 and was designed by Snøhetta.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A combined bank headquarter and apartment building in Oslo. It was completed in 2014 and was drawn by A-lab.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nygaardsplassen in Fredrikstad. The development was completed in 2019 and was designed by Mad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kilden performing arts centre in Kristiansand. It was completed in 2012 and was designed by Finnish ALA architects in collaborations with SMS arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Trollstigen visitor center. It was completed in 2012 and was designed by Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The concert hall in Bodø. It was completed in 2014 and was designed by British DRDH architects in collaboration with Dark arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building in Oslo. It was completed in 2005 and was designed by Kristin Jarmund arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sagastad "viking experience center" in Nordfjordeid. It was completed in 2019 and was designed by Nordplan.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment building at Tjuvholmen in Oslo. It was completed in 2012 and was drawn by Danish Schmidt Hammer Lassen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Papirbredden in Drammen. The re-development of an old paper factory. The project was built in two steps with the last completed in 2015. It was designed by LPO arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bøler church in Oslo. It was completed in 2011 and was designed by Hansen/Bjørndal Arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Extension to Kragerø saving bank in the city of Kragerø. It was completed in 2018 I think and wad designed by Point arkitektur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fully wooden infill in Oslo. It was completed in 2019 and was designed by Alliance Arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Astrup Fearnley museum in Oslo. It was completed in 2012 and was designed by Italian Renzo Piano.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Arkivenes Hus in Stavanger. It was completed in 2017 and was designed by Lund+Slaatto arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Munch Brygge in Oslo. It was completed in 2019 and was designed by Lund+Slaatto arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Koppervik church at Karmøy. It was completed in 2017 and was designed by Arkitektgruppen Lille Frøen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindergarten in Oslo. It was completed in 2019 and was designed by Morfeus arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Housing development in Oslo. Completed in 2020 and designed by Reiulf Ramstad architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building in Oslo. Completed in 2020 and designed by Kristin Jarmund arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A somewhat gimicky museum outside of Hønefoss. It was completed in 2019 and drawn by Danish BIG.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Oslo. Completed in 2020 and designed by Lof arkitekter.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

An arcticle entitled *Porcelain Church in Norway*.

Espen Surnevik & Trodahl Architects


















































Фарфоровая церковь в Норвегии


Архитектор Эспен Сурневик вместе со студией Trodahl Architects построили геометричную церковь, облицованную белоснежным фарфором




www.elledecoration.ru


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Egenes park housing development in Stavanger. Completed in 2009 and designed by HLM arkitektur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hardangerviddahallen restaurant in Øvre Eidfjord. It was completed in 2001 and was designed by Arkitektgruppen Cubus.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New office building in Stavanger. Completed in 2020 and designed by Link arkitektur.



























(Still under construction here though.)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Church in Våler. Completed in 2015 and designed by Espen Surnevik.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Dober_86 said:


> An arcticle entitled *Porcelain Church in Norway*.
> 
> Espen Surnevik & Trodahl Architects


As somebody put it in a comedy panel show on Norwegian television: It looks like the builders had bought the building set for the Oslo opera house, but not the assembly manual.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The new library in Oslo. Not exactly my favourite building, but I guess it deserves a mention. It was completed in 2020 and designed by Lund Hagem arkitekter og Atelier Oslo.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A combined bank, apartment building and library in Nord-Odal. It was completed in 2020 and designed by Helen & Hard.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Love those timber columns and beams


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Coastal management building at Kvitsøy. Completed in 1997 and designed by Jarmund/Vigsnæs architects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

St. Olavs cathedral in Trondheim. The building was completed in 2016 and was designed by Eggen Arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment building in Kristiansand. Completed in 2018 and designed by Mad arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Tønsberg. Completed in 2020 and designed by Ola Roald Arkitektur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office development in Stavanger. It was completed 2019 and was designed by Link Arkitektur. The green, yellow and reds volumes are new. In addition to that the project also included the restoration of the buildings in-between.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some apartment buildings in Ski, or urban villas as they are called by the developer. They were completed in 2020 and designed by Code arkitektur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Two semi-detached houses in Oslo. They were completed in 2018 and r21 was the architects behind them.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Chain link fences as a facade material? You really doo see something new every day.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Two semi-detached houses in Oslo. They were completed in 2019 and were designed by Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Five kroner says Reiulf will get a few angry phone calls by the middle of this decade. Facades without roof overhangs tend to end up looking pretty crappy a few years into their lifetime.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Chain link fences as a facade material? You really doo see something new every day.


Frank Gehry used it on his house in the 70s


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Stranden apartment building in Oslo. Completed in 1990 and designed by Kari Nissen Brodtkorb. Pictures taken by me today.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Skagen Brygge hotell in Stavanger. It was completed in 1988 and designed by Lund + Slaatto arkitekter.


----------

